# Detolf for gerbils



## jessica_alicex (Apr 28, 2015)

Ok so basically I know that i need a New gerbil cage for my Gerbils pip and camo as mine is not particularly great.

So I was thinking about purchasing an ikea detolf. But something put me off when watching a YouTube clip and that was I saw a comment saying: the glass started to bend outwards because of the large amounts of bedding has anyone else had this problem? Or any other problems with Gerbils in a detolf. Thanks xx


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

I've got a hamster in a detolf and haven't noticed the glass bending. I only fill it about halfway up with substrate though rather than to the very top


----------



## jessica_alicex (Apr 28, 2015)

evel-lin said:


> I've got a hamster in a detolf and haven't noticed the glass bending. I only fill it about halfway up with substrate though rather than to the very top


Thanks so much for your fast reply, I have now decided I will be purchasing a second-hand detolf for pip and Camo. If the glass does happen to bend (which I don't think it will now) I will probably buy a new one as they are selling for around £5-£15 on certain sites.
Jess, pip and camo xx


----------

